# For Me This is Not Turning out to be Such a Great Deal



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Forgive my whining...I'm doing my taxes right now and in between trying to get creative with deductions and swearing at my employers for screwing up my federal withholding big-time.

At the same time I am trying to get my PCD pick-up dates arranged. Do they not have weekend deliveries? I can't even get a Friday appointment. Taking time off from work is not easy for my wife or myself but everything they are offering my CA is mid-week. Ridiculous. We planned to drive the old BMW convertible down there to turn in at lease end. Partly because we are under our mileage allowance and partly for one last enjoyable trip with the top down, but that means I need at least 3 days off from work to do it. Maybe more if I don't want to kill myself driving 11 hours each day.

I really don't give a crap about the drivers' school at this point. Can I arrange to just go down on a Saturday to get the car and head straight back home? I only did PCD because I leased from an out-of-state dealer and driving to his business would be even further. Learn from my mistake kids.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

According to the BMW USA official website, Performance Center Delivery is available Monday-Friday only and on a space available basis. It starts at 8:00 am and ends around 3:00 pm. You can always request that your delivery be one of the first that morning if you're not planning on taking part in all of the planned activities. 

What you will need to do if the mid-week slots are the only ones open is tell your Client Advisor what days are acceptable to you and have him ask for the first available Monday, for instance. Monday and Friday are the most commonly requested so they're booked up first. Just tell him it has to be on one of those days and you want to know the date of the next open one.

Most people stay the night before at the Greenville Marriott at BMW's expense and have the free dinner that evening and breakfast the following morning before being driven to the Performance Center. Obviously that's entirely optional.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

PCD is such a blast. Friday's and Monday's are the hardest days to get. everyone is trying to take the least amount of days off just like u. But it is totally worth it for the experience.


----------



## kltwodc (Jan 15, 2015)

If you can't make PCD, try ask your out-of-state dealership to arrange for a courtesy delivery at your local dealership. Extra costs will apply so its best to hash it out with your CA. Although, as others have chimed, try to make PCD if you can, it's really worth the time out.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

As noted, Fridays and Mondays are the most requested days. If you are 11 hours away you are likely going to miss 2 days of work unless you get a Friday. You could fly in Wednesday night and pick up on Thursday and have 3 days to get home. Good luck. N4S


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Gluhwein, I know you did ED which I am also doing. 

They estimate the time from ED drop off to get the car to the performance center is 10 weeks. So how far in advance can you schedule the PCD because you really don't know when it's going to arrive? It seems to me that I am going to have to be very flexible with PCD unless I want to wait even longer to take redelivery.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I did ED this past October, and it was 7 weeks and one day to my redelivery at PCD from my drop off date.

You can't schedule PCD ahead of time. Once your car reaches the port, it has to go thru VPC. When it is released from VPC, the Performance Center will contact your dealership to schedule PCD.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Gluhwein said:


> .... I am trying to get my PCD pick-up dates arranged. Do they not have weekend deliveries? I can't even get a Friday appointment.


Did you ever get your car re-delivered?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I just picked her up about 3 hours ago. What an awesome day! Almost as good as ED. I am so impressed by the way BMW does things. So exceptional and customer oriented. Compared to my employer this is like living on another planet for a few hours. I highly recommend doing both ED and PCD.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my, that was a long wait - 75 days! But you are right, the PCD experience is worth the additional week or two.


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Gluhwein said:


> I just picked her up about 3 hours ago. What an awesome day! Almost as good as ED. I am so impressed by the way BMW does things. So exceptional and customer oriented. Compared to my employer this is like living on another planet for a few hours. I highly recommend doing both ED and PCD.


I'm glad you had a great time during your PCD.

Quite a contrast between this post and your first one in the thread.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Time heals all wounds. Although the double lease payments and time off from work are gonna bite me back eventually.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Glad u stuck with pcd redelivery. Happy to hear it met ur expectations and more.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Gluhwein said:


> Time heals all wounds. Although the double lease payments and time off from work are gonna bite me back eventually.


How? I've done 2 PCDs and it's never been a problem. I've never had to forgo a medical operation for example because of PCD.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Lionnutz said:


> Glad u stuck with pcd redelivery. Happy to hear it met ur expectations and more.


It FAR exceeded expectations. Can't wait until 2018.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Gluhwein said:


> It FAR exceeded expectations. Can't wait until 2018.


Glad you did it! Makes you think about doing those 2 day schools at the Performance Center too...


----------



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> I just picked her up about 3 hours ago. What an awesome day! Almost as good as ED. I am so impressed by the way BMW does things. So exceptional and customer oriented. Compared to my employer this is like living on another planet for a few hours. I highly recommend doing both ED and PCD.


Well hell, I've been kicking around the idea of doing the PCD with the ED and post like this are sure making the decision easy. Glad to hear everything worked out!


----------

